# To all those who think Airtel 3g doesn't rock



## akshayt (Apr 9, 2011)

Airtel Flexishield 3g
1.25 GB Rs.675
2GB Rs.675 + Rs.75 = Rs.750
Rs.100 per GB after you reach 1.25 GB @ Rs.675 @ 3G speeds.
Till you reach Rs.2000, you get 3G speeds, till that time you would have used 14GB @ 3G for Rs.2000. Either enjoy free very slow surfing for the days remaining of the 30 days or get a new plan/connection again 



3GB @ 3G

Airtel Rs.850
Verizon $35 Rs.1500 approx
Reliance Rs.899
Vodafone Rs.850
Aircel Rs.900
AT&T 2GB @ $40 Approx Rs.1700


10GB @ 3G

Airtel Rs.1550
Verizon $80 approx Rs.3400 
Reliance Rs.1499
Vodafone Rs.2500
Aircel Rs.3000
AT&T Don't even think about it 



Barring MTNL/BSNL nobody can compete Airtel in its cost factor, with the Flexishield plan asking for a basic Rs.675 for 1.25 GB and then 1p/100KB @ 3G speeds until you reach Rs.2000 per month which is the max they can bill you, after which you can either enjoy FUP surfing or take a new plan/connection.

1. All major Indian companies provide cheaper 3G than US companies.

2. Airtel is the cheapest of them all, overall, barring BSNL/MTNL which too are worth it only if you want to replace 3G as your home broadband.

3. IMO Nobody needs more than 5-10 GB approx of 3G bandwidth to just use on a mobile device unless you plan to replace your home connection/download hub with the same, for which 3G isn't fully prepared right now.

4. MTNL may be a better deal at Rs.1700 or so for Unltd 30 days, but what if somebody wants to use just about 5 GB, then why should he spend that much, that too for MTNL's service. In that case, he will need to waste out a bomb, which makes no sense.

BOTTOMLINE
If you want unlimited 3G(ie. >10GB / 30 days), go for MTNL/BSNL. Otherwise, Airtel is the cheapest you can get at the moment as a generalization. Of course, if you strictly limit yourself to less than 500 mb usage then you may find solace with Aircel at Rs.150 for 500 MB. However, for mid range users or for a huge crowd out there, nothing beats Airtel's cost at the moment, not even US service providers, which are very very far off in even competing other Indian brands.


USA Wired internet = VERY ADVANCED compared to India
However, their 3G isn't as cheap as that in India.  They may or may be some what faster, but our service providers aren't lagging behind either.

Also, from what I have noticed 2 Mbps is faster on Windows than on a mobile device, may be due to software/hardware/browser limitations. And beyond 1 Mbps or so, it doesn't make that much of a difference on a mobile phone unless you are watching streaming content or downloading.

So please stop shouting at Airtel when they are already doing the maximum that India has at the moment, give or take a few things


----------



## Pratul_09 (Apr 16, 2011)

why only airtel 3G rocks 
Sharad Pawar rocks, Supriya rocks, Praful rocks, Raja rocks, Radia rocks, Rahul baba rocks, Sonia Madam rocks, MMS rocks. so everybody rocks and i think you also rock, so get your brains checked by a specialist and rock again


----------



## akshayt (Apr 16, 2011)

It is retards like you who cause trouble for others.

Can you specify one reason as to why Airtel 3G doesn't rock? A genuine reason.

The reason it rocks is because it is the CHEAPEST. Read above post in full if you have an average IQ to understand the post!


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 16, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> why only airtel 3G rocks
> Sharad Pawar rocks, Supriya rocks, Praful rocks, Raja rocks, Radia rocks, Rahul baba rocks, Sonia Madam rocks, MMS rocks. so everybody rocks and i think you also rock, so get your brains checked by a specialist and rock again


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 16, 2011)

akshayt is right. the price does seem to be reasonable (i havent tried it yet)
does anyone face connection problems? or dropped calls?

^someone get those trolls out of here. no place for them.
and who the hell are supriya and praful?


----------



## asingh (Apr 16, 2011)

^^
It is improper this type of comparison/analysis. Will invite trolling and flaming.

Closing.

@Akshay:
Keep your analysis and posting backed with proper links. Too judgmental and inconclusive.


----------

